# Need a 40" TV for the bedroom. Suggestions?



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I'm in the market for something sub-$600 in the 40"- 42" range.

Any suggestions? 

Yesterday I went to Best Buy to check out a Panasonic 42". The picture looked great. Their price tag was $699. Newegg had it for $451 shipped. Of course, went I went to order it after lunch, it was out of stock.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

Interesting. I was not aware that modern TVs that that much room for markup. I was under the impression that profit margins were extremely narrow.

Newegg must have had some extra inventory they needed to clear out. Yesterday they had the Andrew Jones Pioneer speakers HALF OFF with free shipping. They were sold before I even had a chance to think about it. I'm not a rabid impulse shopper and I didn't get any. Oh well, still a good deal at full price.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Look at a Plasma display, they are the best deal right now and can be had for under $600. As long as your not using it for gaming or computer web browsing they are a good bargain.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Stay away from a Dynex (Best Buy exclusive) unit! I see you are not in that low of a price range but don't be tempted. I did get a "good price" on a 40" Dynex ($350) but it has terrible color accuracy.

Again just a warning for all looking at this post.


----------



## Pannus (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree. Stay away from Dynex.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I just bought a Samsung 40" LCD TV off craigslist for $300 and I must say the picture quality on it is amazing. Matter of fact, I bought it to use for poster display (idea from TKNice), but now that I have it up in the bedroom, my wife has told me there is a good chance it will stay there. So, obviously she has noticed a difference between it and the Dynex we had in there before, and she is pretty much TV illiterate. If you can find one, I highly recommend it.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

I paid about $500 for my Sony 40" LCD at Costco over a year ago, so it certainly should be possible to hit that point no problem today.


----------

